# is this site turning into a porn site?



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2010)

i mean i'm seeing mods with penis pics of different things... like for example hardian (if i did not spell your name right then i'm sorry) and other mods or users i mean wtf? i'm just curious why people are doing this?!? maybe this month is penis month? i don't know... but that's just my insight of it...


----------



## zeromac (Feb 7, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i mean i'm seeing mods with penis pics of different things... like for example hardian (if i did not spell your name right then i'm sorry) and other mods or users i mean wtf? i'm just curious why people are doing this?!? maybe this month is penis month? i don't know... but that's just my insight of it...


You really thought those were penies?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dude its a joke that some members and playing with, GBAtemp will remain clean and friendly


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 7, 2010)

they are plants


----------



## Forstride (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know where it started, but someone said the word "cocktus," which is a cactus that looks like a penis, and everyone put them in the avatar/sig.  Not exactly funny, but it's not really porn (Unless someone has a cactus fetish)...


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2010)

oh i get it. what's next a cactus pingas screwing a rock buttcrack?


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I don't know where it started, but someone said the word "cocktus," which is a cactus that looks like a penis, and everyone put them in the avatar/sig.  Not exactly funny, but it's not really porn *(Unless someone has a cactus fetish)...*


Disgusting.


----------



## lolzed (Feb 7, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> oh i get it. what's next a cactus pingas screwing a rock buttcrack?


you sir,has started the fad


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> oh i get it. what's next a cactus pingas screwing a rock buttcrack?








God no.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2010)

oh no... what have i done...


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2010)

lolno. if you want porn, go to the gba section.


----------



## Domination (Feb 7, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> lolno. if you want porn, go search on google.



Fix'd.

And to OP, actually this is pretty common... You should have seen the superhotgirl fad, I miss angy


----------



## alidsl (Feb 7, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> oh i get it. what's next a cactus pingas screwing a rock buttcrack?


nah this


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

They're cocktuses: cactuses in the shape of a cock.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 7, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 7, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> they are plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## alidsl (Feb 7, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jothri (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Hadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone remember the dildo avatar fad?  Was around like a week after the original Cocktus one.

Kudos to my fellow Cockti members, can the female ones sport a lovely vaginal flower?


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the dildo avatar fad?  Was around like a week after the original Cocktus one.
> 
> Kudos to my fellow Cockti members, can the female ones sport a lovely vaginal flower?


You mean the purple cactus? I'm proud to have started that name.....no I'm not.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *hard*ian (if i did not spell your name right then i'm sorry)


How appropriate, don't you think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I also thought you were talking about all the porn-bots in the GBA section.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2010)

i mean i'm seeing mods with penis pics of different things... like for example hardian (if i did not spell your name right then i'm sorry) and other mods or users i mean wtf? i'm just curious why people are doing this?!? maybe this month is penis month? i don't know... but that's just my insight of it...


----------



## zeromac (Feb 7, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the dildo avatar fad?  Was around like a week after the original Cocktus one.
> 
> Kudos to my fellow Cockti members, can the female ones sport a lovely vaginal flower?


I remember that and the superhotgirl one


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

Superhotgirl fad > cocktus fad.

At first, I thought you were talking about the bots in the GBA section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cocktus fad (actually, every fad) is just one of Hadrian's dirty fetishes, he wants us to post more so he can be horny all the time.

I want Spikey to have a cocktus avy, it'd fit his username


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2010)

If you don't like it (like me), use ad-blocker to block the images


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 7, 2010)

yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As dean says just use and ad blocker to block images, or just try to enjoy them


----------



## alidsl (Feb 7, 2010)

I enjoy them


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 8, 2010)

Spoiler: Cocktus?  What about a treenis?













Spoiler



[titler tree pron...]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I guess trees need love too.  Gives a whole new meaning to the term "tree-hugger."  



			
				DJPlace said:
			
		

> ...like for example *hardian* (if i did not spell your name right then i'm sorry)


I think you spelled it right.  It's just that Hardian himself has been spelling his own name wrong the entire time


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

i was wonderin what they were all about....
now i know...
Just not a Creep Invasion again... Please.... ~shivers~


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 8, 2010)

I happened to laugh at the creep invasion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










But, no. This site will never fall to being just a lowly porn site. Except, maybe for the GBA section. Who KNOWS what goes on there.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm glad i don't go to the gba side of the board plus GBA is dead to me it's all about next gen!! also i don't mind pinga's!! i was justing wondering what the fuck was going on!!


----------



## rastsan (Feb 23, 2010)

well its good I didn't put cocktus picture up (bigger and better)
and the female  cunter-part sorry counter-part the radish pussy looks real til you realize the hair is really dried up leaves
this whole board reminds of the year where all the emails I got from one friend had nuaghtness (naked stupidity of some sort) 
strange I still have all those messages I WONDER WHY I DON'T JUST DELETE THEM....


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Cactuar pinup, anybody?


Spoiler


----------

